# help temperatures every few weeks



## tot (Dec 4, 2007)

Hi 

I am a childrens nurse too but when it comes my little boy i feel totally irrational & just wanted a bit of advice from a fellow nurse if thats ok. He is 16 months old and up until been 13 months old was really well. He is a really happy little boy with a great big appetite. But since january it feels like we have constant illness. He was quite poorly in Jan with tonsillitis. I thought it was just viral initially & not wanting to be one of those pareanoid mothers that is always at the gp with him i didn't take him as soon as i should of done. Anyway after a course of antibiotics he was fine but then started with a cough & temperature a few weeks later so i took him straight back to the docs & he was given more antibiotics for an ear infection - same again fine initially but then few weeks later temperatures & off food again. He just gets so distressed & miserable so i know he isn't right. GP said his ears were still pink but didn't give antibiotics that time & he settled after a few days. So now we are in the same boat again he's having temperatures & is so miserable. I just don't know what to do. I know he is getting some teeth but has never been this bad with the others he has got. I automatically think the worst with all the knowledge i have - we have children on the ward that are not as bad as he is & they have bloods etc. I just want a bit of advice i don't want to keep going to the gp but i am so worried about him surely its not normal to constantly be getting ill. He doesn't go to nursery but we do go to quite a few toddler groups. I'm sorry this is such a long post i'm just at the end of my tether. Any advice would be great.


Thanks tot


----------



## gerbera (Aug 4, 2008)

I think it is just a run of concurrent illnesses BUT for your sanity why dont u ask the GP to do some bloods? Then u can put ur mind at ease of all the nasties? Isnt that the advice u wud give?!!!
andrea x


----------



## tot (Dec 4, 2007)

ha yeah i probably would say that - i took him into my work yesterday where one of the consultants looked at him apart from red ears and throat he was fine. So i feel much better & so does he today.

Thanks for the advice x


----------

